

UK faces 'significant' shortage of farmland by 2030 - kostyk
http://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-28003435

======
JoeAltmaier
I guess they already tried 'enclosure' 300 years ago. What next? Do what
Holland does, and reclaim the sea?

